# Why do (or are) you want to be a police officer?



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

What are your reasons for wanting to be (or why you are) a police officer? Just curious as the different reasons.


----------



## nightcopppa (Sep 4, 2004)

I just want to help people. I want to give back to the community. There's a couple reason's I bet nobody has ever used at an interview before!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

According to a person who recently interviewed me for my sub. teaching position....(these are his words)

"So you're a rescuer, you feel you want to save everyone. Regardless of if you know it or not."


Now I just have to figure out how to fit that into an interview for a PD.


----------



## DB82 (Dec 24, 2004)

free coffee! :sh: 

haha jk.

Always wanted to get the chance to help people and clean up the streets, coming from a kid who thought he was a cop car in the school playground!


----------



## Thorpe355 (Dec 30, 2004)

DB82";p="58014 said:


> free coffee! :sh:
> 
> haha jk.


You don't drink coffee...must be for the donuts..haha
I've always wanted to be one so I could help people. I was also facinated with mysteries and loved playing detective as a little kid solving crimes at recess.


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

My Dad had a scanner in the house when I was a kid. I remember staying up late just to listen. What do you want to be when you grow up?


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Thats a darn good question.....


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

I want to be a cop cause I'm not good looking enough to be in adult movies. :?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

stm4710";p="58039 said:


> I want to be a cop cause I'm not good looking enough to be in adult movies. :?


*For Porn, it's not looks that get you the gig STM - Have you ever seen Ron Jeremy?
There was one fat, hairy, ugly SOB, but he's hung like a gas-pump.
Are there some other "deficiencies" keeping you out of that industry maybe??*  :twisted:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Koz: Nope :wink: 


Acuteally the real reason is I like helping people and I cant stand scum bags. 

Its a dam competitive world out there. I want to be a firefighter/Arson investigator but I got to wait and continue to make my self look better physically and academicly. 
Its all steps in the yellow brick road, explorers was the first, this BEMA stuff is something to put on a resume, finishing my emt and Fire Science and working for a ambulance company is next. I want to get on a Aux. PD to take another step in the yellow brick road and get some LEO expierience which will help as a arson investigator and maybe try for FT PO. 

You see, even if I dont be come a firefighter for another couple years and I am a FT PO..........I still get my"town time" and still pay into my retirement account!


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

As everyone else said, I like working with others and meeting different "and soemtimes interesting " people, being sure good peaceful citizens are as safe as possible from unnessacary disturbances and stuff. 

And depending on how you go about it... ladies also love men in uniform. 8)


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

I wanted to violate civil rights, abuse my authority, and be a chronic complainer about how bad my co-workers, supervisors, the administration, and anyone else who isn't a cop SUCKS!!!

But at the same time wouldn't give it up for the world...GO FIGURE!


----------



## Erose (Jan 22, 2003)

I like to help people, can't stand working inside at a desk or in 1 place. Gives me a chance to give something back to the community I grew up and live in.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I just like the hats.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

I like getting the dirty looks. They're great!! :up_yours:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

I think everyone here is full of shit. you dont want to be police officers to help people and the community. you want to have the power to kick ass and take names for scumbags like the bloods, crips , and KKK.


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

Doug";p="58087 said:


> I think everyone here is full of shit. you dont want to be police officers to help people and the community. you want to have the power to kick ass and take names for scumbags like the bloods, crips , and KKK.


Looks like we have a winner folks!!


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Doug";p="58087 said:


> I think everyone here is full of shit. you dont want to be police officers to help people and the community. you want to have the power to kick ass and take names for scumbags like the bloods, crips , and KKK.


Hey now, when you're kicking these types of ASSES: irate: :evil: :ninja: unk: :2up:, and of course, the :francais: too... let me quote one of my former instructors;

"WE KICK ASS, AND TAKE INITIALS (because names take too long)"!!!


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

I think "Doug" figured us out. :roll:


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

I like watching people try to lie to me. :twisted:


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

Doug";p="58087 said:


> I think everyone here is full of shit. you dont want to be police officers to help people and the community. you want to have the power to kick ass and take names for scumbags like the bloods, crips , and KKK.


Were not full of shit... We just try to say that in a more gentler, kinder way to not alarm people, and to direct the power of kicking ass towards those who deserve it.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I just wanted a job where my every move and decisions could scrutinized by the public, where my integrity could be challenged and with the start of each shift comes the possibility of getting sued and loosing everything. Not to mention the adrenalin rush of possibility taking one to the head and ending it all. Other than that I just want to help people and make this world a better place....NOT


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Gil";p="58120 said:


> I just wanted a job where my every move and decisions could scrutinized by the public, where my integrity could be challenged and with the start of each shift comes the possibility of getting sued and loosing everything. Not to mention the adrenalin rush of possibility taking one to the head and ending it all. Other than that I just want to help people and make this world a better place.


Now thats a perfect answer for an interview!

Me: Yeah I wanna help the good people, but boy do I like to kick the scumbag ass'.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

I think its better just to be up front in an interview with the cheif and Lieutenant. You know they became police officers for the same reason. If someone has a real good reason besides i want to help people i'd love to hear it. Why else would you want to be a police officer. The pay sucks, the people you deal with hate you or want to kill you, and your likely hood of ending your marriage greatly increases from all the baggage you bring home. Why else would you want to be a cop? IT's fun and you want to kick ass, and the job brings something different everyday. Thats my reason. What's Yours?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Good idea! Be "upfront" and say that! :roll: 

I don't think the pay sucks so bad... maybe in some places like Maine or Arkansas, but not where I live!


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

I'm starting to think that a certain kid from Marlboro moved to Waterville, ME and changed his name to "Doug".


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

:shock: It's either that or they're multiplying again!!! :shock:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Doug";p="58145 said:


> your likely hood of ending your marriage greatly increases from all the baggage you bring home.


First of all...you're an ass.

Second of all. Not only is divorce high, so is alcoholism, drug addiction, suicide, and lots of other shitty things. But you know what. The rest of the country is just as bad. Some people really do want to be officers to help others. So unless you have something decent to say, please, keep it to yourself...We have no desire to hear you whine.

Dunny - Great picture.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

kttref";p="58222 said:


> First of all...you're an ass.
> 
> Second of all. Not only is divorce high, so is alcoholism, drug addiction, suicide, and lots of other shitty things. But you know what. The rest of the country is just as bad. Some people really do want to be officers to help others. So unless you have something decent to say, please, keep it to yourself...We have no desire to hear you whine.


WOW :shock:, I think ktt is my wife's twin... she would say the exact same thing. My wife is also getting pretty good at dropping the F'-bomb too :lol:, so her vocabulary is up to par for police work :rofl:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

RPD931";p="58271 said:


> WOW :shock:, I think ktt is my wife's twin... she would say the exact same thing. My wife is also getting pretty good at dropping the F'-bomb too :lol:, so her vocabulary is up to par for police work :rofl:


Haha...Sounds like your wife and I would get along. See...I'm horrible. I've been dropping the f-bomb since I was a kid. Only said it once in front of my parents....I almost got grounded haha. I played hockey and rugby...I'm supposed to have a foul mouth!


----------



## drewpopo (Dec 21, 2002)

Why did I become a cop? To quote Lt. Bozicas from Fitchburg P.D.

1. "It beats working for a living"
2. " It's a free front row seat to the greatest show on earth!!!!"


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

To help people, but I dont think I am getting on any time soon, have to finish up the bach, and then go for the law degree.


----------

